# So, there's this kid...



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

He worked for me 4 years ago. 

Good kid, generally a hard worker .

Being as he had no skills when my sister came to visit he was given a few days off. His dad subsequently made him quit because " he needed something reliable" If you knew his dad this would make you die laughing.

Anyway... fast forward 4 years and he calls me yesterday. He has been at the same factory job for 2 years, has health insurance, 401k, and makes $17.10 hr.

However his last day off was July 7, he is still stuck on 3rd shift, and he had to work on the night of his wedding. 

He wants to come back to work for me but I'd pay him $15 hr, and I can't offer the benefits. 

I'm not sure what to do. He is coming over tonight to talk with me. 

I think the best thing to do is tell him to sleep on it for a couple days and reiterate what I told him last night....I said that it really sounded like a decent gig and he should stick it out so he doesnt end up like me.... 39 years old and not a dime put away for retirement. 

I dont want to refuse to have him back but I don't really think it would really be doing him any real favors.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> He worked for me 4 years ago.
> 
> Good kid, generally a hard worker .
> 
> ...


His decision really. Working in a factory would be like a living hell to me. Your just a number. 

You can do well for yourself in construction, no reason to steer away from imo unless your a puss or don't have any ambition and class yourself as bottom tier


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Jaws said:


> His decision really. Working in a factory would be like a living hell to me. Your just a number.
> 
> You can do well for yourself in construction, no reason to steer away from imo unless your a puss or don't have any ambition and class yourself as bottom tier


I cant stand factory work either, and i cant imagine 2 years 5-7 days a week on third shift


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I cant stand factory work either, and i cant imagine 2 years 5-7 days a week on third shift


Never done it, only would do it if I had to put food on the table or something. Would rather mow grass.

I do do a lot of work for a local Factory and I've gotten to know a lot of them, there is definitely a personality type, and not a bad one, that likes factory work. I'm just not that personality


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

3rd shift is the best. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 3rd shift is the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Only if you have no issues sleeping during the day. I cant sleep when I know its daytime


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Only if you have no issues sleeping during the day. I cant sleep when I know its daytime


Just need to stick to a schedule. 

It's not daytime to a 3rd shifter. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I cant do it. I know the sun is shining and cant sleep for 3 days at a time


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just need to stick to a schedule.
> 
> It's not daytime to a 3rd shifter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would think it would be better too, be able to take the kids to school to go to their Stuff Etc. Still be a living hell though. LOL


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

I you need the help, hire him! Mill life SUCKS! Train him the best you can and in three years he'll have his own licence. His own company, and be your direct competition. Don't ask me how I know...:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tang said:


> I you need the help, hire him! Mill life SUCKS! Train him the best you can and in three years he'll have his own licence. His own company, and be your direct competition. Don't ask me how I know...:whistling


Unless you moved I'm sure your ex employers Competition. I know I am.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

A reliable hard working employee is only worth $15.00 an hour? That is a serious question. Could be location, but that seems really low to me. Have you run the ROI on his time billed vs expenses of having him on payroll? 

Maybe you can give him a nice written letter and a referral to someone who can pay a higher wage. Sounds like someone many on this board would hire in a heartbeat.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I know nothing in life is certain but...he quit on you before....


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Unless you moved I'm sure your ex employers Competition. I know I am.


 Nope, not me. I started in the union, in the early 70s. Started on my own in 1981, after unions lost hold of the private money. I've put a few guys threw my own apprenticeship program sense then, and some are still good friends, doing very well. Proud papa..


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> A reliable hard working employee is only worth $15.00 an hour? That is a serious question. Could be location, but that seems really low to me. Have you run the ROI on his time billed vs expenses of having him on payroll?
> 
> Maybe you can give him a nice written letter and a referral to someone who can pay a higher wage. Sounds like someone many on this board would hire in a heartbeat.


Zero skills.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Robie said:


> I know nothing in life is certain but...he quit on you before....


His dad made him. He now has his own house and can make his own choice.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> I know nothing in life is certain but...he quit on you before....


Yup. And after he enjoys more time off for about two weeks, reality will set in as he looks at the smaller paycheck and explains it to his wife.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> and explains it to his wife.


I heard her talking to him while on the phone with him last night. She may be pushing this. I dont know


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Yup. And after he enjoys more time off for about two weeks, reality will set in as he looks at the smaller paycheck and explains it to his wife.


I don't know, my wife would much rather have me be home and make less money. 

If he is worried about the beginning wage then he isn't going to make it very far in life anyway. Who gives a s*** what you start out at. I took a $400 a week pay cut at a lot more hours to start doing this, and gave up retirement and paid health/vacation/sick/holidays, with a wife who was 8 months pregnant, in a deep recession. 

I guess I coulda stayed there and grinded it out for 30 years for the man to get my little pension check.:no: 

A lot of value in learning a trade you want to to do and needs to be done. 

Personally that wouldn't be roofing but hey :whistling:laughing: I have actually done quite a bit of roofing, and can see a good business model there if that's the route you go


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Peter_C said:


> A reliable hard working employee is only worth $15.00 an hour? That is a serious question. Could be location, but that seems really low to me. Have you run the ROI on his time billed vs expenses of having him on payroll?
> 
> Maybe you can give him a nice written letter and a referral to someone who can pay a higher wage. Sounds like someone many on this board would hire in a heartbeat.



It's all subjective to where you live. I can't hire a guy to dig ditches for and get somebody who's decent and would want to stay, but I Know Places not far from here you would be running a crew for that. Hell, Matt, Ohio home doctor, was paying what he called a project manager and what I call at lead Carpenter about that just a couple years ago.

I don't take anything you boys from California say serious about wages. I have been to a bunch of national conferences and heard what some of the rates are there, absolutely ridiculous in most parts of the country. Lead carpenters in San Francisco make what young doctors make here. LOL. Cost of living is also astronomical up there.

I did meet a remodeler from Mike's area of the world in Anaheim Hills when I was in New Orleans a couple weeks ago. Their wages were about like ours are here in Central Texas, which are the highest in the state


----------

